# Recent photos



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the recent photo's bar at the top of the main page.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That whole area is brand new. Unfortunately its separate from the photos you upload to posts. You actually have to go into the "Gallery" area up top and upload them from there.

I think it will be a nice touch though. Really looking forward to seeing photos from everyone!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Found it, like it.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I have enjoyed looking at the Photos too I will try to Post Some when I can.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Lots of changes since was last here. Like pictures but what happened on the drawing? What brought up the new rules? people calling people OLD again? Any how been out with computer issues and covered up with work plus had to test Firestorm caller. Got some pics that will make most sick, Where I work we process metals and guns are metals and we asist with destruction for various Police departments and well it is a shame to see. Once I figure how to load pics got plenty to view. Hope everyone had a great 4th.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Lots of changes since was last here. Like pictures but what happened on the drawing? What brought up the new rules? people calling people OLD again? Any how been out with computer issues and covered up with work plus had to test Firestorm caller. Got some pics that will make most sick, Where I work we process metals and guns are metals and we asist with destruction for various Police departments and well it is a shame to see. Once I figure how to load pics got plenty to view. Hope everyone had a great 4th.


The rules have always been there rowdy. Not everyone was making themselves familiar with them so the Admin put in that banner to remind people to read and follow the rules.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

bar-d now you know a real texan aint gonna ask you to hold his beer!!! Besides that why do you think we callem bar ditches. Notice the Bar-D itches


----------

